# Neon tetra fat belly!



## AshNeon93 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi, first post!, I've been browsing a while so I know you're all quite knowledgeable!, I need help with my neon tetra, Its one of eleven, the others are all fine, but this one for some reason has a massive belly!. All water parameters are fine, and I believe this is a female so maybe it is just eggs?, I feed small them amount of flake food once a day and the occasional dried bloodworms. Also have had two die, and I can see one now is patchy, like NTD, Sorry if anything in this post is wrong, and for the low quality picture, Thanks!


----------



## Divine Winds (Feb 16, 2008)

It might be gravid, but it probably just ate too much. I had a couple neons with eating disorders and that's what they look like after each feeding.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I would stop feeding for 3 days and then feed then 2-3 blanched peas shell removed. Blood worms can and do cause constipation. Then do your weekly water change. I had bettas with the exact same problem.


----------



## AshNeon93 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'll stop feeding but there's shrimplets in there so it will presumably keep eating, its stomach has gone red now, I'll try the pea, Thanks guys.


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

Daphnia can also be used in place of peas, if you feel funny about adding peas to a tank.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

Then that probably explains it. I hope these are your culls! Otherwise you are feeding some very expensive snacks.


----------



## AshNeon93 (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh right, it will probably be easier to get them to eat daphnia, I have such bad luck with fish I've become a hypochondriac!, and no unfortunately they weren't my culls, my cherry shrimp had them, and I can only see 1 now!, Maybe more will survive next time after I heavily plant it next week! Thanks.


----------



## Culprit (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks like another case of dropsy,seems to be going around lately.


----------



## AshNeon93 (Jan 11, 2014)

I haven't fed it for 4 days, except from blanched pea, seemed to work, not a little fatty any more, thanks everyone.


----------

